# SE Michigan trout opener



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

Went out saturday evening and sunday morning. Water was high as expected, but went 6 for 9 both trips combined. Seen a couple keeper size browns follow but no strikes. Fished mostly with #4 gold vibrax. Switched to #4 silver and caught one with a couple follows. Only guy on the river, didn't see another guy. Got wet once on saturday, lot of tree grabbin and tippy toeing. All fish released.


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks for the report planning on making a trip this up coming weekend.


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

Been going out after work during the week. Fishing from 6 to dark. Waters high and stained.


----------



## KooiBang (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice job on the browns! Thanks for the report.

Good to know there is some solid trout fishing on the SE side!


----------



## troutmaster (Jun 7, 2011)

Where all those fish caught on paint creek? If so, those are some great fish for the creek and I am glad to see that there are so many fish in that size range thriving in the Paint.


----------

